# Please help my sick Piranha's



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello i am a Newb just to let you know. i have 3 piranhas one is about 3 1/2 inchs and one is about 3 inchs nd one is about 2 inch's the bigest one i just noticed has lil white bumps on his upper bck and the medium one's fins are slightly torn up. another question which my be stupid is sometimes there Bellys Are Red and sometimes they are not. somone told me that they turn red when they are happy. i was just wondering how true tht might be or if someone else knows really why. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Welcome to piranha fury!

It almost sounds like the little white bumps could be ich...post pics if you get a chance. The fins will heal on their own. If you want a little more rapid racovery you can add salt to the water, if you are not sure how to do that, read the salt sticky.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=22679

Not sure on the happy red color thing, but it is generally a good sign that your fish are healthy when they have nice vibrant colors.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

First of all welcome to the site.

Where are the white bumps at? Only on the back? Or on the fins aswell? Try to post some pics of this if possible.

Dont worry about the fin-nips at all. That is part of owning Ps and they will grow back in no time.

As far as color goes.... They will tend to have a nice red coloration on their bellies. This coloration goes away when they are in a docile state (kinda like sleeping). They will appear more of a pail color.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok Thanks alot guys i appreciate it. The White dots/little bumps are on their sides up near the top. they are always swiming down and scratching there sides on the decor in the tank. i was kinda thinking maybe it was flukes or lice on them i am not really sure. anyways i will add a few pictures tonight i am at work now but when i gets home i will add a few pictures. thanks for your time!

Justin


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like ich to me.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

OK i went to take some pics of my fish to show you guys, but there really isn't anything that my camera can show you. They are constantly Scratching themsleves off the Decor though. Any ideas what could be causeing them to do that. or is it completly norml. and if it isn;t how could i treat it? thanks!


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Just to let you know i think it had something to do with the tank. I upgraded the tank and now the itching has stopped. so maybe they were just cramed in the little tank and bored i dunno!







They seem better now anyways. Thanks anyways!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i am glad your fish are better. 5


----------

